# Apple hard drive problem



## Robert199714 (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a customer that brought their old apple hard drive to me requesting that I put it in their custom build computer. I am having issues booting to the drive. The drive isn't damaged as I can see some of the contents in a linux operating system, it just won't boot up.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Since this is not a Mac computer it will not boot. You need to have an OS on the computer that it boots to, then you access the files on the drive. Mac Hard Drive to boot in PC


----------

